# PS Vita TV western interest stronger than expected, admits Sony



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS Vita TV western interest stronger than expected, admits Sony*

PS Vita TV interest in the west has surpassed Sony’s initial expectations, Sony Japan executive Masayasu Ito has admitted.










During a Tokyo Games Show roundtable interview, Ito said that the reaction to PS Vita TV beyond Japan’s borders has been, “strong… more than we expected”. 

It comes as Sony’s Shuhei Yoshida told western gamers to “Stay tuned” regarding the device’s western availability last week.

Ito continued, “Of course we are thinking of launching it in the US and Europe. But when it comes to the timing, we’ll have to watch the environment and identify what other services are available in the US and Europe and whether we’ll have to add other services. We’ll have to look at all of this before deciding on a launch in Europe and the United States.”

PS Vita TV allows gamers to play Vita cartridges on their television, stream PS4 and PS3 content, as well as TV services.
Would you like to see it come West soon?

Source: VG24/7


----------

